# Has anyone ever gone to a proctologist/colorectal specialist? Anything useful?



## gasincontinencesucks (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm about ready to make an appoint to consult with a colorectal surgeon specialist to hopefully determine if my sphincter muscles are the cause of my leaky gas incontinence and odor.

From my personal experiences for the past 4-5 years, I'm guessing it has to do with long-term constipation and straining that damaged my inner sphincter muscles. It seems to coincide with what fecal incontinence patients suffer from as well: https://colorectal.surgery.ucsf.edu/conditions--procedures/fecal-incontinence.aspx

Symptoms: often feeling of incomplete evacuation, people around me comment on odors especially if I havent passed bowel movements or have (had) diarrhea, small bubbly sensations of gas passing sometimes, Struggle to hold in all the gas (again feels like I only stop some of gas from passing).

*Has anyone ever gone to a proctologist or colorectal surgeon specialist? What was the result of your visit?*

If our problems originate from damaged inner sphincter muscles, then supposedly just like fecal incontinence patients, the same kinds of treatments like sphincteroplasty would apply?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2017)

Here in Argentina and Chile i lost count about proctologists i visited trough more than 2 decades of suffering the same, only the last one found irregularities, made rectopexy and sigmoid resection, solved a lot of problems but not the bad smell and gas incontinence. I solved that through this exercises (not Kegel, completely worthless for me) and mountain bike. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325394-leaky-gas-knocked-out-my-whole-story/

Don´t tell the docs that you smell bad, they automatically will threat you as a loony.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Colorectal specialist sent me to a gastro for anal manometry after diagnosing me with fecal incontience but said that everything seemed fine. It's kind of ironic.


----------



## optionsforthefuture (Oct 14, 2017)

has anyone ever been to a neurologist? I've got an initial consultation in the middle of January. I know Montesanto was seeing one, but he hasn't posted in months.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi gasincontinencesucks -

You could always take Beano and simethicone capsules for your gas and charcoal pills to help mask the odor - they work great for that. Take two charcoal pills a day before meals. Keep in mind they may cause constipation (they didn't with me).

And if you're still having constipation? I recommend Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1.

The trouble with a lot of surgeons here in America? As long as you have the money and/or insurance? They will operate on you, whether actually you need it or not.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Simethicone does nothing but make you gassiet. It only works if your gas comes from the stomach and you'll burp it out.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Flossy, have you tried the 15-20 grams of activated charcoal a day with a 2 weeks lemon juice fast? I wonder if doing something extreme like that would rid the problem altogether. I heard some people who had extreme bowel issues who used a ton of activated charcoal and fasted except for lemon juice and they cured their problems. I wonder if it could help us.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jonasbonus2 said:


> Flossy, have you tried the 15-20 grams of activated charcoal a day with a 2 weeks lemon juice fast? I wonder if doing something extreme like that would rid the problem altogether. I heard some people who had extreme bowel issues who used a ton of activated charcoal and fasted except for lemon juice and they cured their problems. I wonder if it could help us.


No, I never did that, but it sounds like it might work. I used charcoal pills daily when I used to work at a pharmaceutical company, I usually had to sit right next to other people most of the night and they were none the wiser whenever I had gas. They really filtered out the odor well. But I never had problems like in the original post.

I did, however, use Intestinal Formula *# 2 *for like a week straight, two times, (but not in a row) which is supposed to clean you out and it did work well but it still didn't fix my chronic constipation problem. (I.F. # 2 has charcoal in it also.)

I do really like Dr. Schulze's products. I take I.F. # 1 daily. Will try more of his stuff once I get some money coming in again.


----------

